# Stem Plant ID?



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

The friendly folks in my local aquarium club helped me re-ID this plant as being Ammania gracilis. I think that's correct, as I had purchased some A. gracilis at one of our club meetings, and the color and general structure seem right.

I had taken a photo of the plants I purchased (http://fishy.clevergeek.com/gallery/albums/userpics/00001.jpg -- sorry, don't have an easy way to edit down and attach the 2mb picture to this message right now), and it clearly didn't have the serrated edges all the new growth does.

After I purchased it, it all pretty much completely melted away, but is now going strong in several tanks. So did my leaves just randomly change their edges in their new conditions, or is this a different plant than I think it is?

Thanks!

Cliff


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Limnophila aromatica_. Check it out in the Plant Finder.


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Concurred. It's L. aromatica.


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry for the mis-post-- I didn't see the sub-forum for IDs. Thanks for the helpful responses and hint about the plant finder. I hadn't ever checked that out either.

Cliff


----------

